# Analizando el esquema de una mini fuente conmutada para dicroica



## jorger (Ene 9, 2010)

El caso es que el otro dia di en una tienda con una mini fuente conmutada y que por supuesto la compré sin pensármelo para analizarla (mini de verdad), de la que se supone que entrega una potencia de salida de 50w a 12v.Cosa imposible, ya que el transformador es enano y los transistores solo manejan 40w..

Aprovechando que elosciloscopio también la consiguió hace un tiempo me decidi a sacarle el esquema a dicha fuente..

La sorpresa,aparte de que la fuente funciona bastante bien (para ser tan pequeña) y el circuito es simple,nos topamos con el esquema más extraño que nos podemos encontrar en fuentes conmutadas .

Por más que elosciloscopio y yo analizamos ese esquema no acabamos de entenderlo.Lo único que entiendemos es la parte de la retroalimentación,pero lo demás..nos deja confusos 

Alguien sabe como funciona esto?
Os dejo una foto,a ver si alguien nos puede echar un cable:
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/1002114.jpg/

Lo que más me extraña es que junta el colector con el emisor de los 2 transistores, y uno de ellos conecta el colector directamente al + del puente de rectificación.

Repito; nunca he visto algo así.Al sacar el esquema no creo que me haya equivocado,porque lo he repasado como 5 veces para asegurarme de que lo había dibujado bien.
PD:Los transistores de la fuente son los ''13003BR''.

EDITO: los valores de los bobinados del transformador no son los reales, dejé el valor predeterminado..

PD 2erdonad si no he hecho bien en crear un post para esto,no sabía si ponerlo en el tema ''fuente conmutada (switching)'' ya que este tema es algo más...distinto, a mi parecer..no crei que fuera buena idea poner este post en ese tema.. 
De nuevo,perdonad si estoy equivocado.

Un saludo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 9, 2010)

si esa era mi fuente jeje...
yo ya le intente cargar con 50W y nada... el voltaje empezó a bajar hasta que la intensidad cayó de golpe...
transformador quemado...

y eso que se supone que es la carga nominal

a ver si alguien comprende el esquema porque es realmente extravagante :S


saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 9, 2010)

La conexion de L3 esta bien dibujada? Seguro que va a negativo?


----------



## jorger (Ene 9, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> La conexion de L3 esta bien dibujada? Seguro que va a negativo?



Si si,lo acabo de revisar y se ve perfectamente que va directo al negativo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 9, 2010)

Es raro, la conexion que *puede* ir a negativo es el punto medio de L1 y L2, que como ya estan desacopladas en continua por C3 y C4 no tiene sentido hacerlo de vuelta con C1/C2.
Por las dudas verifica con el tester.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 9, 2010)

es una fuente bien extraña


----------



## jorger (Ene 9, 2010)

He vuelto a comprobar con el tester los pines del transformador y me sigue dando esa configuración..
Os dejo un par de fotos con algo más de calidad, de vistas, la parte de los componentes y la parte de las pistas:

http://img138.imageshack.us/i/1002115.jpg/ 



http://img177.imageshack.us/i/1002117z.jpg/ 



Un saludo.

Ah ah, no!,he tenido un error en el esquema (bastante gordo).Voy a corregirlo.
Lo siento 

Ahora no tengo tiempo,esta tarde me pongo a corregirlo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 9, 2010)

Correccion de lo que dije antes:

El extremo de L1 deberia ir al emisor de Q1 (a negativo).
El extremo de L2 deberia ir al emisor de Q2 (al punto medio de los transistores, junto con L3).
El extremo de L3 deberia ir al punto medio de C1,C2


----------



## jorger (Ene 10, 2010)

Pues creo que no es así como tu dices, L3 va directo al negativo y a la base de Q1 a traves de C4 y R5
Os pongo el esquema:
http://img511.imageshack.us/i/dibujodt.jpg/ 



Y una foto donde se ve claramente cómo se conecta L3:
http://img511.imageshack.us/i/1002117o.jpg/ 



Creo que el esquema ahora sí esta bien..he repasado unas cuantas veces dónde se conecta cada bobinado..
EDITO: Perdonad por no conestar antes, me quedé ayer sin internet..
Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 10, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Pues creo que no es así como tu dices, L3 va directo al negativo y a la base de Q1 a traves de C4 y R5


Eso es lo que te puse, lo que pasa es que yo tome como extremo correcto el que iba a los transistores (cambia el nombre de cada bobina). 

El circuito ahora esta bien, solamente que cuando dibujas un circuito necesita ser minimamente ordenado para ser "legible", no basta con que las conexiones esten bien. Es la misma diferencia entre un texto bien escrito y los que se leen en el foro .

Despues de relevar un circuito, donde el diagrama que forzosamente desordenado, hay que hacerle una pasada en limpio.
Este circuito quedaria mas o menos asi:



Que tampoco es un belleza porque se pierde "visualmente" el acoplamiento entre todas las bobinas.

De cualquier forma, ya se ve mas claramente como trabaja esa fuente.
El bloque marcado es un tipo de oscilador conocido como "ringing choke", es bastante usado en aplicaciones de baja potencia y sobre todo bajo costo. En su minima expresion son solamente 2 o 3 componentes --> buscar "Joule Thief"
La descripcion del funcionamiento no solo la vas a encontrar en diferentes sitios, si la memoria no me falla ya lo hice dos veces en el foro (y no voy a escribirla de nuevo).

El problema de ese oscilador es que la salida es asimetrica y no aprovecha totalmente el nucleo, algo indispensable si se pretende sacarle corriente.
Por  eso los astutos chinos pusieron *dos en contrafase* + C1/C2 para "generar una tension media". Asi se aprovecha mejor el nucleo y la salida es cuadrada.

En realidad es cuadrada modulada en amplitud, porque la entrada no tiene capacitor de filtro. Viene bien por compatibilidad y de paso asi consiguen un "vendedor" coseno de fi alto.


----------



## jorger (Ene 10, 2010)

Eduardo muy buena explicación, se agradece  (también se agredece haber dibujado el esquema más ordenado, no tuve tiempo suficiente para pasarlo a limpio jeje).
No pensé que el circuito se basara en el joule thief, parece interesante.

Supongo que se podrá usar el mismo circuito para hacer un convertidor dc-dc (de baja potencia claro) que eleve la tensión..me hace falta uno más o menos ''en condiciones'' pero con componentes generales (nada de integrados)...
Tendré que modificar los valores de algunos componentes (supongo)..

Una última pregunta, cuánta potencia se le podría sacar a ese circuito sin pérdidas importantes?.Ya se que hablamos de baja potencia baja..
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo .


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 10, 2010)

ahora si se entiende 

parece bastante interesante


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 10, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> ... Una última pregunta, cuánta potencia se le podría sacar a ese circuito sin pérdidas importantes?.Ya se que hablamos de baja potencia baja..


Eso es dificil de adivinar, el principal elemento que limita la potencia de salida es la seccion del nucleo y ese *se ve chico* para 50W. 
Claro que a medida que aumenta la frecuencia disminuye la seccion necesaria, pero dependes mas de la calidad del bobinado y del material del nucleo porque aumentan las perdidas, y *de eso no se sabe nada*.

Ah! al principio comentaste que los transistores eran de 40W. Eso no tiene nada que ver porque es la maxima potencia que disipan los transistores (con disipador) y no tiene relacion con la potencia que se entrega a la carga.


La unica forma de llegar a estimar algo es por ensayo --> anda colgandole cargas conocidas cada vez mas grosas y controla "a dedo" la temperatura de los transistores, del trafo, y de los condensadores de 47n (porque estan exigidos y "podrian" calentar). Ni bien se empiece a embalar termicamente alguno, habras llegado al limite.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 10, 2010)

cuidado con el dedo porque eso ya lo hize yo y los colectores de los transistores estan conectados al metal de detras y van a 220


----------



## jorger (Ene 10, 2010)

Edu no me refería a eso.
Lo que quería decir es, que dentro de la topología flyback, cuál sería la máxima potencia que podría entregar el mismo circuito pero con un transformador de mayor tamaño y transistores que manejen más potencia.No sé si me entiendes.No me refiero específicamente al que yo tengo, si no en general...

De todas formas ya veré cuanta corriente puedo sacarle a esa fuente sin sobrecalentamientos 



			
				Elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> cuidado con el dedo porque eso ya lo hize yo y los colectores de los transistores estan conectados al metal de detras y van a 220



Si,pero los colectores de los transistores están bien separados de la carcasa metálica por 2 cartulinas negras jeje 

Un saludo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 10, 2010)

sip pero yo saqué la plaquita de la caja y luego prové


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 11, 2010)

De estas fuentes para dicroicas ¿A que se debe la exigencia de un consumo mínimo de 20W? ¿Deja de oscilar?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 11, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Edu no me refería a eso.
> Lo que quería decir es, que dentro de la topología flyback, cuál sería la máxima potencia que podría entregar el mismo circuito pero con un transformador de mayor tamaño y transistores que manejen más potencia.No sé si me entiendes.No me refiero específicamente al que yo tengo, si no en general...


Debido a que la corriente que circula por el primario pasa tambien por C1 y C2, si aumentas la corriente vas a tener el "inconveniente"  que no podes usar cualquier capacitor sino uno de bajas perdidas --> En esa situacion ya conviene agregar otro bobinado y eliminar los condensadores, queda un circuito similar pero hasta mas elegante .
Fuera de ese detalle, esa configuracion no tiene otro limite en potencia mas que el fijado por el tamaño de los nucleos que consigas (en realidad no es el unico, pero es el cuello de botella).



Cuando esta fuente esta en vacio o con poca carga, se presenta el problema que cuando un transistor va al corte el otro queda por instantes polarizado al reves, y aunque no se queme, hace que la conmutacion sea asimetrica e inestable --> probabilidad de saturar el nucleo y ahi si que va a calentar el transistor .
Eso tiene solucion (mas componentes), pero para tener buena regulacion y eficiencia con cualquier carga es mas negocio usar un integrado controlando el ciclo de trabajo.



Correccion:
 Revisando el circuito original encontre un error de lo que dije antes.
Los condensadores C3 y C4 que van a las bases, yo los habia considerado condensadores de desacople y en ese caso la oscilacion se producia porque llegaba un punto en que la corriente de base era insuficiente para mantener saturado al transistor, conformando asi un "ringing choke".
Lamentable error ... esos condensadores junto con las R de 10ohms son los fijan la frecuencia de trabajo --> Su principio de funcionamiento es el mismo que el del multivibrador.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola.

¿Los condensadores verdes son de 0.047uF (47nF) o de 0.1uF (100nF)?.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jorger (Ene 11, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...Fuera de ese detalle, esa configuracion no tiene otro limite en potencia mas que el fijado por el tamaño de los nucleos que consigas (en realidad no es el unico, pero es el cuello de botella).



Ah okok, por eso 'no problem', tengo transformadores de todos los tamaños 



> Cuando esta fuente esta en vacio o con poca carga, se presenta el problema que cuando un transistor va al corte el otro queda por instantes polarizado al reves, y aunque no se queme, hace que la conmutacion sea asimetrica e inestable --> probabilidad de saturar el nucleo y ahi si que va a calentar el transistor .
> Eso tiene solucion (mas componentes), pero para tener buena regulacion y eficiencia con cualquier carga es mas negocio usar un integrado controlando el ciclo de trabajo.


Se agradece la aclaración.Lo tendré en cuenta cuando monte el circuito en protoboard 




> Correccion:
> Revisando el circuito original encontre un error de lo que dije antes.
> Los condensadores C3 y C4 que van a las bases, yo los habia considerado condensadores de desacople y en ese caso la oscilacion se producia porque llegaba un punto en que la corriente de base era insuficiente para mantener saturado al transistor, conformando asi un "ringing choke".
> Lamentable error ... esos condensadores junto con las R de 10ohms son los fijan la frecuencia de trabajo --> Su principio de funcionamiento es el mismo que el del multivibrador.


Ok,no se que decir...me lo estás quedando más claro que el agua 



			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> ¿Los condensadores verdes son de 0.047uF (47nF) o de 0.1uF (100nF)?.
> 
> ...



Los condensadores verdes son los de 47nF.
EDITO: Ahora solo faltaría saber el número de vueltas de cada bobinado (excluyendo el secundario si se quiere una salida de mayor o menor voltaje).
Este fin de semana me pongo al lío y os cuento.
Un saludo.


----------



## ssyn (Mar 12, 2010)

donde puedo conseguir bobinas para una fuente de esas?

salu2


----------



## jorger (Mar 18, 2010)

El transformador tienes que bobinarlo tú mismo.
Se me pasó el tema, un despiste enorme.Lo siento .

Tengo el número de vueltas de cada bobinado:
Los 2 bobinados que se conectan a las bases de los transistores (los bias) están formador por 3 vueltas con hilo de 0.25mm de diámetro.

El primario tiene 130 vueltas (ya se que son muchas, pero la fuente ha salido así de rara) con hilo de 0.25mm también.

El secundario tiene 10 vueltas con hilo de 1mm de diámetro.

Un saludo, y perdonad la tardanza en responder.Más vale tarde que nunca..


----------



## tripy (Jun 18, 2010)

buenas jorger te esta faltando mas datos del tranfomador.
el nucleo si es con gap de cuanto es o sin gap.
en que carrete esta bobinado.


----------



## XXXFenix (Jun 29, 2010)

El principio de la fuente es asi. Al conectarse solo uno de los transistores puede conducir, durante un lapso de tiempo circula corriente, luego con el acople que tiene con la segunda bobina corta a este transistor. Al cortarse la bobina cambia su polaridad poniendo en circulacion al transistor superior.
Al quedearse sin campo se repite el proceso, es un funciomiento como de una mezcla entre oscilador de bloqueo y medio puente.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

¿Alguien ya probó de ponerle un electrolítico a la salida del puente rectificador de 220?

Saludos !


----------



## jorger (Jun 29, 2010)

tripy dijo:


> buenas jorger te esta faltando mas datos del tranfomador.
> el nucleo si es con gap de cuanto es o sin gap.
> en que carrete esta bobinado.


 
Respecto al gap, que yo recuerde tenía, no más de 1mm.
Aunque pude haberme equivocado en ese aspecto.. ha pasado ya tanto tiempo..

El carrete que tiene que ver?  puedes usar cualquiera.. ni muy chico ni muy grande..



> ¿Alguien ya probó de ponerle un electrolítico a la salida del puente rectificador de 220?


 
Nop, pero no creo que haga mucha falta.De momento no armé la fuente (conectar el protoboard a 220v me da yuyu..)

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

muy interesante este tema.
eduardo ....habria que tenerte de vecino........te estaria tocando el timbre todos lso dias para que me expliques algo 

estos circuitos NO requieren carga minima, cualquier trafo dicro electronico que asi la requiera estaria muerto comercialmente , ya que a la primera que se quema la lampara el trafo la liga (a vecs pasan semanas hasta que se cambian .

estos esquemas son maravillosos , uno que diseña con integrados , micros y recursos infinitos y a vecs descubris estas cosas que con 4 pavadas hacen cosas increibles.........hay , otro mundo en la electronica.
no se si llamarlo "analogica" o vieja escuela de genios.

en circuitos comerciales se encuentran de todo , desde super sencillos a complejos al pedo.

*a quien inicio este tema :*
...........................................:buenpost:

sabes por que ???? 
por tu actitud, que se destaca de muchos fastidiosos que entran al foro:

1 -- viste algo que te intereso o parecio interesante y LO COMPRASTE PARA ANALIZARLO , no tenes un cocodrilo de 10 metros de largo en el bolsillo.

2 -- viniste con una duda y con toda la info, incluso la foto y sacaste el circuito 
....................................................

moderadores ,e ste es un ejemplo de como SI se inicia un tema que trae una duda.


----------



## jorger (Jul 23, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> uno que diseña con integrados , micros y recursos infinitos y a vecs descubris estas cosas que con 4 pavadas hacen cosas increibles.......


 
jajaj muy cierto 



> *a quien inicio este tema :*
> ...........................................:buenpost:
> 
> sabes por que ????
> ...


 
Bueno.. yo creo que no es para tanto.. se supone que los posts se tienen que hacer así y que es lo normal.Pero aqui hay gente que..bueno..
Cuando veo un tema de este tipo en el que el autor no da casi nada (o nada) de info (en todos los sentidos) y empieza a preguntar... la verdad es que se me quitan las ganas de responder.

La fuentecita esa me interesó desde el principio, mas que nada por saber como funcionaba y sacarle el circuito para luego poder aprovecharlo en la práctica y... dado la simplicidad que tenía (sabía mas o menos como era por dentro antes de comprarla).. no quería dejar escapar la oportunidad jejeje.

En principio no quise preguntar aquí, pero cuando hice el esquema y vi esa configuración que no habia visto en mi vida me llamó la atención..y llegó la hora de preguntar 

No hay nada mejor que aprovechar algo que funciona bien y que es comercial .
Perdón por el tocho de texto.

Saludos.


----------



## evonm (Nov 29, 2010)

hola gente!se que este tema ya lleva su tiempo pero queria saber algo,este tipo de fuente puede utilizarse para alimentar un amplificador,es de 16W en 12Vcc,a pleno rendimiento consume 1600mA, claro que por lo que veo,aunque mucho no conozco de estas fuentes, deberia rectificar la salida y filtrarla,no veo necesario regular pero no se si se podria, el tema es que no se si le "mete"ruido al ampli,igual la voy a fabricar  , bueno espero que alguien lea esta inquietud y sepa darme una mano, ya que estoy planeando dejar de utilizar transformadores! saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2010)

evonm dijo:


> hola gente!se que este tema ya lleva su tiempo pero queria saber algo,este tipo de fuente puede utilizarse para alimentar un amplificador,es de 16W en 12Vcc,a pleno rendimiento consume 1600mA, claro que por lo que veo,aunque mucho no conozco de estas fuentes, deberia rectificar la salida y filtrarla,no veo necesario regular pero no se si se podria, el tema es que no se si le "mete"ruido al ampli,igual la voy a fabricar  , bueno espero que alguien lea esta inquietud y sepa darme una mano, ya que estoy planeando dejar de utilizar transformadores! saludos!


 

Para rectificar tenés que utilizar díodos rápidos !

Saludos !


----------



## Michaels (Dic 8, 2010)

En algun sitio de la web pude ver la modificación que hacian a este circuito con un condesador electrolitico y un resistor termico, para mejorar la salida (onda cuadrada). Sin embargo perdi la dirección web. Alguien nos puede ayudar.


----------



## josb86 (Dic 2, 2011)

como están miren en estos días abrí un cargador de celular y vi el tamaño del circuito y me pareció interesante y vi un integrado que veo en todos lados el mje13001. lo que quisiera con este es alimentar un PIC que va a estar encendido todo el tiempo (7x24x365 días). que tan recomendables son estas fuentes les adjunto dos diagramas:


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 3, 2011)

Hola @josb86.
Me parece que acá se está hablando de otra cosa, además MJE13001 es un transistor, no un integrado.
Quizás funcione para lo que necesitas, también deberías ver cuánto es el consumo total, ya que no creo que el circuito sea solamente un PIC. También mantén buena refrigeración al trafo, ya que va a estar demasiado tiempo funcionando.

Volviendo al tema.
Pregunto... ¿Se puede poner en paralelo para aumentar su corriente?

Saludos... Gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2011)

pero..........algunas de essas dudas ni preguntar tienen que ........

si quieren saber si esa fuentecita sirve para un pic, pues prueben .
si su circuito con el pic consume 150 mA .
pues metanle una Rc comoc arga que consuma 200mA y dejenla un dia y con el dedito verifican .
y con el tester ven si la tension es estable, y prueban si quieren a ver como mejoran el filtrado si lo necesitasen.

y listo .


----------



## phavlo (Dic 3, 2011)

Bastante interesante este tema sobre esas fuentes para dicroicas, ahora también las reactancias para los tubos fluorescentes vienen algo parecidas a esas fuentes.


----------



## ssyn (Dic 3, 2011)

que tipo de nucleo es el que usa la fuente, EE, EI  ???


----------



## josb86 (Dic 4, 2011)

Les cuento que tengo un día con el circuito montado y operando, voy a dejarlo unos días mas a ver que tal.


----------



## microbechipset (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola josb86, 
¿cual es el circuito que montaste?, ¿acaso es el de la fuente que se analiza en este tema o alguna de las que muestras en tu primer post?

otro punto es si lo conectaste a 220v o a 120v, aca en mexico es casi de regla que todo el equipo electronico se conecte a 120v.


saludos desde Mexico


----------



## josb86 (Mar 20, 2012)

hola la fuente no la monte utilice un cargador de celular estas fuentes trabajan en un rango de 100V a 240V, el circuito de estas fuentes es parecido al de la primera imagen que coloque. te cuento que no ha tenido ningun problema esta funcionando desde el dia que hice mi comentario en este post 7X24 como dije, no se calienta nisiquiera. ademas de alimentar al pic tambien activando un rele de 6V.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 21, 2012)

ssyn:


> que tipo de nucleo es el que usa la fuente, EE, EI ???


Vienen con los dos tipos de nucleos, depende de quien lo fabrique, hay que desarmar y ver que nucleo trae la que tengas a mano.


----------



## jorger (Mar 21, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> ssyn:
> 
> Vienen con los dos tipos de nucleos, depende de quien lo fabrique, hay que desarmar y ver que nucleo trae la que tengas a mano.


Y... el tipo de núcleo da lo mismo porque uno y otro tienen exactamente la misma forma.Lo único que importa es la composición de la que está hecho, y si tiene GAP o no.


----------



## microbechipset (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola Jorger.

¿Desbarataste el transformador de la minifuente  para sacar el dato de cuantas vueltas tiene cada bobinado? 

De ser asi, ¿anotaste en que sentido esta hecho cada bobinado? sobre todo los bobinados primario y los que van a las bases de los transistores.

Te comento que tengo reunido el material nesesario para montarme una fuentecita como esta, mi objetivo es sacarle 12v 600mA.
Tengo pensado usar un nucleo tipo EE19 de los que usan la fuente de 5VSB que traen las fuentes de pc. He desbaratado varios nucleos de estas y veo que no todos los bobinados estan hechos en el mismo sentido, por eso pregunto.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2012)

disculpen que no re-lei el tema , pero veo en estos ultimos comentarios que preguntan para HACERLA.

en este tema lo interesante es :

USARLA 

y MODIFICAR LA V.sal.

por que hacerla, les aseguro que es mucho mas economica comprarla hecha.
es un producto masivo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2012)

Es cierto lo que dice fernandob pero seria interesante construirla para hacer una pequeña fuente conmutada para 12V en la que no se utilisace ningun circuito integrado especializado y ademas es facil de construir, bueno aunque hace falta calcular el transformador con nucleo de ferrita para un caso especifico.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2012)

es que son pocas vueltas.
mira.
en vez de ir a casa de electronica a comprar components vas a la casa d electricidad y compras el trafo de dicro electronico.

le dessoldas el nucleo, lo modificas.
sacas la placa y le montas disipador mas robusto a los 2 T.
reforzs un poco el cable de el lado de baja tension, yo justo hoy cambien varios trafos de esos y el cable estaba duro , por el calor, ya que usan fino para abaratar.

en fin.
no tenes que hacer la placa.
No tenes que andar de viaje por las cassas de electronica a ver si conseguis todo .

LO IMPORTANTE ES COMPRENDERLA  y asi saber modificarla.

lo otro....es solo perder el tiempo .


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> LO IMPORTANTE ES COMPRENDERLA  y asi saber modificarla.
> 
> lo otro....es solo perder el tiempo .



si eso es muy cierto pero siempre habrá la inquietud ademas de estas que ya planteaste, el de quererla armar, yo personalmente en este momento no la haria porque ya la he armado, almenos una muy parecida porque este tipo de arreglos se vuelven muy estandard y practicamente cada vez que destapamos uno de estos nos vamos a topar con el mismo circuito, no son muy eficientes, no la necesito y no me parece un reto en realidad pero habran otros tantos que si la quisieran construir.

Tambien creo que sale mas cara armarla que comprarla hecha, no tiene componentes criticos, el diseño es muy simple y lo que podria ser mas critico es el trafo de ferrita.


----------



## microbechipset (Mar 21, 2012)

ok. fernandob tomare muy encuenta tus comentarios.

ma;ana mismo preguntare en varias electricas por transformadores electronicos de 12 volts para lamparas dicroicas y comprobare si realmente son tan economicas como para no animarce a armarlas uno mismo.

en lo particular necesito 12 fuentes de este tipo para un proyecto con tiras flexibles de leds.


saludos.


----------



## jorger (Mar 22, 2012)

microbechipset dijo:


> Hola Jorger.
> 
> ¿Desbarataste el transformador de la minifuente para sacar el dato de cuantas vueltas tiene cada bobinado?


 
Si lees el tema entero te darás cuenta de que anoté el nº de vueltas de cada bobinado.Si no lo viste vuelve a leer.. no cuesta tanto !



> De ser asi, ¿anotaste en que sentido esta hecho cada bobinado? sobre todo los bobinados primario y los que van a las bases de los transistores.


Eso no lo anoté, pero fijandose uno en el esquema y comprendiendo un poco su funcionamiento se puede deducir..

Saludos.


----------



## microbechipset (Mar 22, 2012)

Gracias Jorger,

De hecho  la duda era unicamente el sentido de los embobinados, el numero de vueltas ya lo habia visto, muchas gracias.

En un tiempito que tenga habrire un hilo donde colocare el armado de una fuente de este tipo incluyendo el diseño del pcb.

ahora, ¿el porque la nesedad de querer armarla?

muy sencillo, tengo un proyecto de control de leds donde la placa de control mide no mas de 1.5cm X 6cm.

Para mi seria exelente poder incluir la fuente de alimentacion en la misma tarjeta pcb donde va el control, quedando un circuito muy reducido y economico a la vez.

un saludo a todos y gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Alguien ya probó de ponerle un electrolítico a la salida del puente rectificador de 220?
> 
> Saludos !



Si, yo le coloco uno de 22 mF para la estabilidad en la variación de la carga de salida para que no baje la tensión de 150 Vcc en la bobina primaria la verdad es un buen refuerzo



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para rectificar tenés que utilizar diodos rápidos !
> 
> Saludos !



si necesitar diodos rápidos y tiene que ser un puente porque si usa un diodo comienza a inestabilizar el oscilador asiendo que corte y arranque como temporizador para lamparita parpadeante esta genial (meguta) metele un diodo y un capacitor de 2200 µF y arbolito de navidad 

para los que preguntan el transformado es un EE28 el de fuente ATX de pc funciona. la bobina primaria a máx uso tiene 135N y 10N en salida y el mín 139N 11N 



fernandob dijo:


> y MODIFICAR LA V.sal.
> por que hacerla, les aseguro que es mucho mas económica comprarla hecha.
> es un producto masivo.



te cuento que yo hace 2 meses que las compro y le modifico la etapa secundaria para amplificador de 24+24 volts y me ahorro mucho dinero que comprarme pesados transformadores y me ahorro un 60% en la fabricación de mis equipos lo máx que tuve de salida es de 50V después es inestable, pequeño detalle el mio lleva un circuito de arranque 1 diodo 1 resistor y 1 capacitor y 1 diac para estabilizar la misma el oscilador no lo hace en el EE28 sino que tiene una mini toroide como oscilador, este no es mas que un royer y la verdad es bastante complicado dejarle un equipo electrónico a su merced 

posdata: el de toroide es 100% mas eficiente y el EE no lleva gap 

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## robotekmania (Abr 16, 2012)

hola maestros de las fuentes conmutadas

yo tengo algo de experiencia con transformadores clásicos y e tenido la oportunidad de construir transformadores de audio y chokes para equipos valvulares. Pero en lo que se refiere a fuentes conmutadas no tengo la mas mínima de las ideas (tampoco poseo formación técnica).

hace tiempo que venia leyendo este tema y otros, tratando de entender como funcionan estas fuentes. Al principio quería construir una desde cero, pero donde yo vivo (chile) terminaría gastando 2 o 3 veces mas si compro los componentes por separado, eso sin contar que los núcleos de ferrita simplemente no existen.

por lo mismo y siguiendo sus concejos fui a comprar una fuente dicroica, no pude encontrar exactamente la misma pero conseguí una muy parecida. Al abrir lo primero que note fue que el transformador es bastante mas robusto que el que se ve en las imágenes de echo la fuente en la caja dice de 50W a 65W 

El problema es que tiene algún sistema de control que impide el paso de la corriente si no es un consumo similar a una ampolleta dicroica. para poder hacerla andar le coloque una ampolleta simple de automóvil, pero si saco la ampolleta la fuente no entrega ningún voltaje.

en primera instancia la voy a usar para un consumo variable de 9V con un consumo máximo de 1,5 amperes y un consumo estándar de 300 mA

en las pruebas para rectificar use un circuito LC básico con un solo diodo.

necesito que la fuente funcione constantemente, no necesito que se apague cuando el consumo baja ya que la voy a controlar con un interruptor. Si alguien sabe que es lo que hay que cambiar o agregar se lo agradeceré. En los próximos días voy a subir el esquema de la fuente ya que discrepa en algunos detalles con la publicada anteriormente


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola *robotekmania*, acá somos todos maestros y alumnos a la misma vez. Che no sé, yo tiene una igualita y no corta cuando trabaja solo que con el tester no podes medir porque te muestra cualquier verdura (errática) o no marca nada tengo el circuito después lo subo y averiguamos bien si la misma corta, buen punto.

si yo también la uso con luces de auto son mejores porque trabajan mas relajadas y tengo varios veladores con este equipo 

Te pido un favor, podes medir A y B que te muestro con flechas celeste y rojo hace mucho ando buscando este modelo tenia el ultimo y se me rompió y no lo encontré mas ahora venden unos, pero son todos a toroide.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

Robotekmanía  te aconsejo rectificación de onda completa con 4 díodos *rápidos.*

No se si en este post o en otro similar se habló ya , que sin carga no arrancan , hay que ponerle una carga mínima (resistencia) y alguno estaba por probar si se le podía poner un capacitor de carga antes de la rectificación.

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Robotekmanía  te aconsejo rectificación de onda completa con 4 díodos *rápidos.*
> 
> No se si en este post o en otro similar se habló ya , que sin carga no arrancan , hay que ponerle una carga mínima (resistencia) y alguno estaba por probar si se le podía poner un capacitor de carga antes de la rectificación.
> 
> Saludos !





> perdón aclaraste que era un capacitor de carga (en paralelo) para remplazarlo por una resistencia “sorry”



un capacitor en paralelo antes de los diodos que es para filtrar el ruido o en serie para desfasar el engulo de la corriente cosa que aumente la intencidad (no se si esta es la forma bien explicada) pero lo hice con un transformador de 50Hz de linea de poner un capacitor antes del puente y los motores de 12Vcc mueven como loco eso si calienta el capacitor (quema que te quema) y si es en otro lado en donde hablamos de restificar con puente de onda completa (4diodos) jorgeg, como tu y Julien lo comentaron

ojo no aclaro para vos DOSME esto para vos es un pssss


----------



## robotekmania (Abr 16, 2012)

SSTC: ando trayendo la fuente, el diámetro exterior del nucleo es 11mm X 29mm (y 19mm de alto si alguien se lo esta preguntando)
lo de la ampolleta es solo para que arranque, no es mi intención hacer funcionar la ampolleta aunque cumple esta función muy bien.

Dosmetros : voy a probar con los 4 diodos, puede que eso ayude. entre las pruebas que realice coloque un diodo de un extremo a otro antes del diodo rectificador, de ese modo funcionaba pero metía un ruido horrible, como que fuera a estallar.

también probé con resistencias de 5W pero las mas pequeñas que tenia es 1K : que no hizo nada y R33: alli si funciono, pero con esta se sobre-calienta, pero r33 es como colocar un cable directo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

robotekmania dijo:


> Dosmetros : voy a probar con los 4 diodos, puede que eso ayude. *entre las pruebas que realice coloque un diodo de un extremo a otro antes del diodo* rectificador, de ese modo funcionaba pero metía un ruido horrible, como que fuera a estallar.


 
Eso es un *CORTOCIRCUITO* de media onda 



> también probé con resistencias de 5W pero las mas pequeñas que tenia es 1K : que no hizo nada y R33: alli si funciono, pero con esta se sobre-calienta, pero r33 es como colocar un cable directo


 
Tendrias que probar algo de 100 ohms , o 50 ohms . . .  o un capacitor de 0,1 uF , a ver si arranca. . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es un *CORTOCIRCUITO* de media onda



: si y lo increible es que se lo aguanto es dura la fuente 
y gracias por lo de 19 mm si te lo iba a preguntar


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2012)

a veces uno ve un trafo mas grande y cree que es mejor.
pero no es tan asi.

un nucleo de muy buena calidad nos permite menor tamaño.
y recuerdo un colega que hace tiempo fabrico de estos trafos y usaba un alambre poco comun , este alambre estaba formado por muchos alambres mas finos , cada uno aislado de el otro ya que eran barnizados, solo los conseguia en brasil.
de este modo aumentaba el tema de la superficie exterior de el cable (por el tema de el efecto skin creo que se llama a altas frec. solo circula la i por la sup. del cable) .

asi que a veces mas chiquito quiere decir mejor calidad de componentes.


----------



## robotekmania (Abr 17, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos!!!! 

Rectificado de onda completa y condensador de 47n al final no fue necesario usar alguna resistencia para simular la carga ( si es que a alguien le interesa a los 12ohms funciona pero se calienta mucho la resistencia)

probé varios condensadores y con 1uF no polarizado funcionaba pero calentaba los cables con los que conecte el condensador.


----------



## Leo75 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola amigos, me llamo Leo y, en primer lugar, quería agradeceros vuestras aportaciones y consejos.

Aunque el tema es algo antiguo, cuando se inició, me gustaría que alguien diera el esquema definitivo. Necesito implementar una fuente de estas características para un proyectillo que tengo en mente. ¿Alguien sería tan amable de darme una orientación final y los componentes que necesito para llegar a realizarla?

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.

Leo.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2012)

yo te doy una orientacion final :

la mejor:
vas a una casa de electricidad y compras uno, lo abris y sacas el circuito (no me digas que es caro) .

la otra , que quizs no tengas todo exacto : usa el buscador.


----------



## Leo75 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mucha gracias, eso haré. De todas maneras estoy viendo el diseño que presentan en este post y no veo por ningún lado el tipo de diodo rectificador que es ¿Es posible que sea el 1N4007?

Nuevamente gracias por tu respuesta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2012)

Leo75 dijo:


> Mucha gracias, eso haré. De todas maneras estoy viendo el diseño que presentan en este post y no veo por ningún lado el tipo de diodo rectificador que es ¿Es posible que sea el 1N4007?
> 
> Nuevamente gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si en la etapa primaria hay 4 diodos 1N4007 que hacen un puente rectificador de onda completa eso si tienes dos modelos el que trae el diac y el que no lo trae lo podes sacar de una luz bajo consumo el problema es que vives en Madrid y esto puede variar en tanto a que allá no hay componentes o algo así me entere. Despues a la tarde te subo el diagrama.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 14, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola *robotekmania*, acá somos todos maestros y alumnos a la misma vez. Che no sé, yo tiene una igualita y no corta cuando trabaja solo que *con el tester no podes medir porque te muestra cualquier verdura (errática)* o no marca nada tengo el circuito después lo subo y averiguamos bien si la misma corta, buen punto.
> 
> si yo también la uso con luces de auto son mejores porque trabajan mas relajadas y tengo varios veladores con este equipo
> 
> ...



Oye gato... y los demás gatos también.

El problema reside en que eso que muestras, alimentador para lámparas docroicas, no es una fuente conmutada. ES UN GENERADOR DE APROX. 50 KHz, MODULADO EN AMPLITUD (AM) CON LA FRECUENCIA DE LÍNEA.

Coloquen un osciloscopio a la salida y verán los resultados.

Por eso es que SSTC no tiene lecturas, sino basuras en el multímetro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Se la decís dificil , es una autooscilante que trabaja desde los 220 que solamente rectificaron *y se ahorran el capacitor de filtro*  , así que a la salida tienen . . . jorobas de camello rayadas 

La única medida válida *con tester* , es rectificar y filtrar la salida , sinó referirse al osciloscopio u otro instrumento acorde.

Yo utilizo mucho un testercito barato analógico al que le cambié los díodos por Schottky , entonces la inercia mecánica hace la integración y mide V medio medio aceptable , y todo por dos pesos.

Como a la salida se tiene 100 Hz modulados a 40 kHz , hay que filtrar los dos  , otra opción es filtrar la fuente de 220 y ocuparse en la salida por los 40 kHz. 


Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2012)

*DOSMETROS *el señor *Mcrven* ya entendio lo del tester no te preocupes :enfadado:


----------



## Leo75 (Jun 15, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Si en la etapa primaria hay 4 diodos 1N4007 que hacen un puente rectificador de onda completa eso si tienes dos modelos el que trae el diac y el que no lo trae lo podes sacar de una luz bajo consumo el problema es que vives en Madrid y esto puede variar en tanto a que allá no hay componentes o algo así me entere. Despues a la tarde te subo el diagrama.



Muchísimas gracias compañero, la verdad que te lo agradezco enormemente.

He visto que se necesitan 6 diodos, cuatro de ellos para el puente rectificador ¿Los seis son 1N4007? Según tu comentario ¿es que hay varios tipos de 1N4007?

Nuevamente muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se la decís dificil , es una autooscilante que trabaja desde los 220 que solamente rectificaron *y se ahorran el capacitor de filtro*  , así que a la salida tienen . . . jorobas de camello rayadas
> 
> Saludos !



Eso es correcto dosmetros. Con el osciloscopio se ve exactamente igual a una portadora modulada a medias (50%) por la componente AC de la línea. F0 de línea X 2 ya que no tienen filtro a la salida de los diodos.

Capacitor de filtro no es necesario puesto que no es una fuente de poder como tal. Mucho menos es PWM y menos aún regulada.

Por el lado de las lámparas eso sería totalmente inconveniente. Si se conectan a una DC pura se agotan rápidamente y la vida útil se reduce enormemente.

Saludos:

SSTC, sí entendí lo del tester. La experiencia con esos "balastos" - por llamarlos de alguna manera - fue por haber participado en la fabricación de unas 500 piezas y en eso, se hicieron muchas mediciones con osciloscopio, como bien menciona dosmetros.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 15, 2012)

Leo75 dijo:


> Aunque el tema es algo antiguo, cuando se inició, me gustaría que alguien diera el esquema definitivo.



pido disculpa por lo que que ya trabajaron en este proyecto, estimado *Leo* este era el cirucito final que es levantado de la placa que se ve en la pagina 1 
Ver el archivo adjunto 27702

*Gcrven* si sé lo de la señal de trabajo y los capacitores de filtro son los mismos que usar para el push-pull es como si colocas una tercera placa en un capacitor. Se puede interpretar como un divisor de tension 



*Leo* si en total son *6 diodo 1N4007* D5 y D6 en la bases de Q1 y Q2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

6 díodos y puede tener un diac en una conección a una de las bases


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> pido disculpa por lo que que ya trabajaron en este proyecto, estimado *Leo* este era el cirucito final que es levantado de la placa que se ve en la pagina 1
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27702
> 
> *Gcrven* si sé lo de la señal de trabajo y los capacitores de filtro son los mismos que usar para el push-pull es como si colocas una tercera placa en un capacitor. Se puede interpretar como un divisor de tension
> ...



Revisa bien el circuito de la placa. Esa MASA que pintaste en el ánodo de D2, no debería estar. Sí podría estar la de L4, a la salida.

La sección del oscilador debería quedar aislada galvánicamente. Solo se podría llevar a masa en el centro de C1 y C2, en todo caso.

Dosme... no recuerdo haber visto alguno de estos con diac, sí los balastos de los fluorescentes que sin él no arrancan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

¿ Me las estaré confundiendo con las lámparas que son casi identicos  ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 15, 2012)

*DOSME* no te estas equivocando las fuentes de 12V60Wattts que yo armo son con el diac DB3. 

*mcrven* si quieres dibujalo tu y haras el gran aporte al FORO ese lo hizo alguien una paginas atras porque no regresas y lo ves tu y le dices al dueño original de este diagrama no a mi


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> *DOSME* no te estas equivocando las fuentes de 12V60Wattts que yo armo son con el diac DB3.
> 
> *mcrven* si quieres dibujalo tu y haras el gran aporte al FORO ese lo hizo alguien una paginas atras porque no regresas y lo ves tu y le dices al dueño original de este diagrama no a mi



Deja desempolvar mis circuitos que ya ni se donde andan.

Lo que sí sé es que esas no llevaban diac, las de flourescentes, sí.

En los dicroicos la carga siempre está presente (A menos que se funda la lámpara), en cambio, en los de halogeno no lo está hasta que el gas se ioniza. El diac es para asegurar el encendido aún en vacío.

Igual debería funcionar, en los dicroicos, claro está. Lo que sí es posible es que no arranque sin lámpara cuando no lleva diac.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 15, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Revisa bien el circuito de la placa. Esa MASA que pintaste en el ánodo de D2, no debería estar. Sí podría estar la de L4, a la salida.
> ....


  Ese diagrama lo hice yo.  

Efectivamente, esa masa* NO *debe estar,  la puse *solo para la simulación *porque el LTSpice protesta si le dejás bloques flotantes.  

Me olvidé de sacarla al momento de subir el esquema.


----------



## Leo75 (Jun 17, 2012)

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda compañeros.

Ahora sólo me falta saber todos los datos del transformador, con las vueltas de los bobinados y el tamaño.

Un saludo y nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 17, 2012)

el transformador lleva 136 vueltas

La toroide del driver 4 y 2+2


----------



## Leo75 (Jun 19, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> el transformador lleva 136 vueltas
> 
> La toroide del driver 4 y 2+2




Muchas gracias por tu respuesta .

Lo que no tengo del todo claro es porque hay un L4, sobre todo porque no hay seis resistencias en la fuente de alimentación sino cinco ¿alguien me lo puede explicar?

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Jun 19, 2012)

Leo75 dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda compañeros.
> 
> Ahora sólo me falta saber todos los datos del transformador, con las vueltas de los bobinados y el tamaño.
> 
> Un saludo y nuevamente muchas gracias.


 


SSTC dijo:


> el transformador lleva 136 vueltas
> 
> La toroide del driver 4 y 2+2


No mezclemos cosas...
Si estamos hablando del esquema que puso Eduardo (gracias nuevamente por la ayuda) es el de la fuente que YO desarmé hace tiempo (2 años?) tiene un transformador de 130 vueltas en el primario, y 2 bobinados de 3 vueltas que forman la realimentación.



> Lo que no tengo del todo claro es porque hay un L4, sobre todo porque no hay seis resistencias en la fuente de alimentación sino cinco ¿alguien me lo puede explicar?


L4 es el secundario del transformador  y la resistencia que está ahí no es más que una carga simulada...
Saludos !


----------



## Leo75 (Jun 22, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> No mezclemos cosas...
> Si estamos hablando del esquema que puso Eduardo (gracias nuevamente por la ayuda) es el de la fuente que YO desarmé hace tiempo (2 años?) tiene un transformador de 130 vueltas en el primario, y 2 bobinados de 3 vueltas que forman la realimentación.
> 
> 
> ...



 evidentemente estoy un poco pez en el tema del transformador ¿me podéis decir dónde puedo comprarlo y qué debo decirles para pillar concretamente el del diseño que hicistes?

Gracias


----------



## jorger (Jun 22, 2012)

El transformador no se compra, tienes que hacerlo tu mismo 
Y no es el modelo que hice yo, es el transformador que traía la fuente que compré.El esquema lo sacamos entre Eduardo y yo, no es diseño nuestro.
Saludos !


----------



## enrique courtade (Ago 15, 2012)

Disculpen la molestia, tengo 3 de esos transformadores electrónicos y los 3 tienen el mismo problema: los 2 transistores están en corto (obviamente medidos fuera de placa) y no se por cuales reemplazarlos ya que no entiendo la nomenclatura. Dice (Si, debajo 133d, y debajo 88083) he tratado de buscar de todas formas pero no aparece por ningún lado. También tenían quemada la resistencia de 1ohm que si mal no me explicaron funciona como un fusible.
Alguien sería tan amable de darme algún reemplazo de los tansistores?


----------



## treblo (Abr 11, 2015)

Hola que tal, les queria consultar lo siguiente, estuve probando con los transformadores estos, para armarme una fuente variable con lm317. Como los trafos estos no "arrancan" en vacio vi que si a la salida de baja tension del trafito ponia unos 3 capacitores de 330 pico faradios, la fuente arranca y todo perfecto, pero despues de un rato, (en vacio o con una carga no muy grande) se quema el trafo de dicroicas, saben porque es? y no entiendo que deberia de poner ahi para que funcione bien.

Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 11, 2015)

treblo dijo:


> Hola que tal, les queria consultar lo siguiente, estuve probando con los transformadores estos, para armarme una fuente variable con lm317. Como los trafos estos no "arrancan" en vacio vi que si a la salida de baja tension del trafito ponia unos 3 capacitores de 330 pico faradios, la fuente arranca y todo perfecto, pero despues de un rato, (en vacio o con una carga no muy grande) se quema el trafo de dicroicas, saben porque es? y no entiendo que deberia de poner ahi para que funcione bien.
> 
> Gracias.



si colocas 1nF en la salida creas un circuito oscilante, no se quien recomendó eso y mas si incrementa la potencia 

lo ideal es colocar una carga resistiva de 20% para que mantenerla encendida


----------



## treblo (Abr 12, 2015)

Muchas gracias, le conecte unas 5 resistencias en paralelo de 220 ohms y arranco, el tema que las resistencias calientan mucho mucho!!, pero bueno en estos días comprare una resistencia de mas potencia, porque estas en alguno momento se van a quemar, mañana las voy a pegar a un disipador para que no sufran tanto.

GRACIAS!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2015)

Yo probaría con capacitor y resistencia en serie  , total a lo sumo le cambias los dos transistores y vuelta al ruedo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 12, 2015)

treblo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, le conecte unas 5 resistencias en paralelo de 220 ohms y arranco, el tema que las resistencias calientan mucho mucho!!, pero bueno en estos días comprare una resistencia de mas potencia, porque estas en alguno momento se van a quemar, mañana las voy a pegar a un disipador para que no sufran tanto.
> 
> GRACIAS!!



*podes usar:*
_-10 resistencia de 470
- Lampara de 12 10watts_

saludo


----------

